# Trial Fun



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So I got to see Los Almos, and their mountains on the wrong side, confusing the crap out of me.

Buko and I went to trial for MR 1. It was more for me than him, and we did better than I thought in some areas, and whoa! thats bad, in other areas.

We started off with Buko jumping on the scorers table. Good times. Then, He was sure that this manequin was a decoy as we were going to the start of the heeling ex. So I was fighting to keep some control during the heel, not my best exersize for sure. It didn't go too badly.

Then there was the absence, (long down) This is where I got suprised, as he is really good at this. Well, apparently not when it counts.   

Now by this time, Buko is full of joy, and not really paying attention. He is starting to look around for a decoy, and that is bad. real bad.

I managed to scrape through the food refusal, but he was considering eating the food, I just managed to get there in time before he screwed me yet again.

Next was the send away, and it was quite a bit away from the food refusal. Buko is getting less under control as I go along. I am full of joy at this point. Somehow, we managed to get this one right. Somehow.

Then the retrieve, and Buko is starting to wander towards where the decoys had been working, and generally showing his ass. We get to the retrieve, and I throw the little straw wreath, he goes and thinks about picking it up, picks it up, and brings it about 2 feet away, and starts to rip it apart. This is new. :roll: 

On the change of position, he is sure that the Deputy judge behind me is going to allow him to bite. He does the positions, but moves forward on the first one. He was sure the guy was going to hit me, and he could get a bite.

Now we come to the really good part. Defense of handler. Lets just say, the dog decided that he would just hang out with the decoy, and wait for me to come back. 0 points, and failure.

The face attack went pretty good, the flee attack he went to the upper body, and came off with the gunfire. interesting. He looked around, and then ran back to me. (my fault here, he has never seen gunfire on the bite before)

So, he was either really good, or really bad, with no in between really. It was fun either way. 

It was very nice to see everyone, and meet new people. My friend Brad Hardin went and got his BH on his dog Casper. He got a real nice medal, and a little picture frame thingy that said endeavor working dog club. Of course, he made fun of me most of the drive home.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

QUOTE: We started off with Buko jumping on the scorers table. Good times. END



My favorite line of an excellent post for brightening a Monday morning. :lol: :lol: 

Thank you. It actually does sound like fun, except maybe for the drive home.


----------



## Michele Moore (Mar 27, 2006)

I was at the trial and it was pretty fun. Luckily Jeff's dog was the last MR1 entry since he started shredding the retrieve object :lol: :lol: 

Good news is, I caught the mondio bug so maybe I can enter with my crazy dog next time. She is usually good for some weirdness.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jeff, Those damn mountains, they'll screw you up every time. Anyway, thanks for the play by play. Sounds like you had a GREAT time :roll: . I want to get one of those t-shirts that say "my dog never did that before" in a bunch of different languages.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sounds like a great time Jeff. They certainly know how to humble us, don't they! :wink:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jeff, Good for you for going out & trialing. I admire you. =D>


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Well, I was pretty prepared for the dog loosing it, my objective was to see if I could figure out ways to keep control, and how fast I could go between exersizes, without him just running off to find the decoy. I have a lot of work to do with myself before I can really polish the dog. I should of grabbed the retrieve object, that was my bad, I just got fascinated by the fact the dumb ass was chewing it up.

Passing would have been a bonus, but I figured that probably wouldn't happen. He gets so stinkin pumped up. Looks like we will be starting the corrections part of training for real. I have been considering using the e-collar for a while, he gets real bad if you correct with the pinch or choke collar, he will fight you over it. I might have a chance with the e-collar.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Where are pictures of you two? I know someone posted a link before, but I didn't get a chance to see. Can you post some pictures?

Good old Mr Edison.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I do not have any at the moment. The video is on Youtube.com and search for Buko. I am the fat guy in white.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Super! Love that ob work in drive. Really nice.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't have a moment that he is not in drive. Not that I have noticed. Maybe when he is confused.


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

Yup! That's hysterically funny. VERY, VERY FUNNY!!!

You have to be a bartender to enjoy those kinds of vicissitudes.

...and, yup! From your video you can tell the dog needs some correction...so he does it right the FIRST time and stops experimenting...

BTW, thanks for the great storytelling.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:stops experimenting.

That is not experimentation, it is vibration.


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

rather broad oscillations, hey what? :lol:


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

oh...btw...ON THE SCORER'S TABLE????

Well...at least he has no problems with surfaces, elevations or tables!!! :lol: 

Table training time perhaps? hahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Andres Martin said:


> Table training time perhaps? hahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!! :twisted:


Heh, well done.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It is always nice to have your dog losing it at the begining of a trial. At least you know what is coming can't be much worse.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

My God, Jeff, how tall are you, like 7 foot 10?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am 6' 4" according to the last measurement. 6' 6" in heels  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

Truth comes out in jest.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Andres Martin said:


> Truth comes out in jest.


Were you thinking how nice that apron would look 
with those heels?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Would someone poke me in the eyes? I've got a visual that really ain't purdy!   :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Would someone poke me in the eyes? I've got a visual that really ain't purdy!   :lol:



:lol: :lol: :lol: REALLY LOL........


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I dunno, I think Jeff would look great in heels... I was thinking of somethin like this:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have them in black.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I have them in black.


I was gonna say...........

Really, Mike, that color with that apron..... :roll:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

> I have them in black.


So Jeff, the ladies are dying to know...just how do you color coordinate your nails with the black boots when you get a manicure with the Asian guy who doesn't care if he cuts your nails to the quick when you squirm? Or is he nice and uses the Dremel tool on you too? :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell said:


> > I have them in black.
> 
> 
> So Jeff, the ladies are dying to know...just how do you color coordinate your nails with the black boots when you get a manicure with the Asian guy who doesn't care if he cuts your nails to the quick when you squirm? Or is he nice and uses the Dremel tool on you too? :twisted: :lol:


I'M not dying to know! :lol: 

Oh, wait ... does that mean I'm no lady?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Internet vs Reality*

That is one of the problems with the Internet. If you guys had the dubious
"plwasure" of seeing Jeffs pasty white legs in a pair of shorts. You wouldn't
be making jokes about putting him in high heels LOL
One of my main objectives in converting Dubheasa from upper body to legs was so Jeff would have to wear the bite suit pants. VBG


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Internet vs Reality*



Thomas Barriano said:


> That is one of the problems with the Internet. If you guys had the dubious
> "pleasure" of seeing Jeffs pasty white legs in a pair of shorts. You wouldn't
> be making jokes about putting him in high heels LOL
> One of my main objectives in converting Dubheasa from upper body to legs was
> so Jeff would have to wear the bite suit pants. VBG


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Sooooo Maren, jealous because I probably look better in those boots than you do???


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

*sobs inconsolably* Yes, yes! The truth comes out at last!  :lol:


----------

